# Deadly Anaerbic patches in substrate release Hydrogen Sulfide.



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The twist is, the substrate is the beach and the HS is released into the air.

http://www.comcast.net/articles/news-science/20090828/EU.France.Toxic.Beaches/


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

death of a horse to relize? Takes a kid to drink toxic water for anything to be done here.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It took the death of horse to get it in the paper. They found a dead human with only an arm sticking out a few years ago. I guess a horse is more valuable. Its like when tourists were being killed right and left in Florida and they hushed it up so as not to hurt tourism. Nothing must get in the way of the almighty dollar.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

did you ever notice that there is no "cruelty to humans" law...but ; there is a "cruelty to animals" law...
there are all kinds of places that hush things up so as not to hurt the tourist trade..


----------

